# TTOC Scottish 10 Pin Bowling Meet (sept 25th)



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats us up and running the easy part done :wink: Now down to dates  whats going to be the best for everyone 
later in the month is best for us pair, but will try and go with the flow of others

*Place Bowlplex Dunfermline*

*Trev & Evie
Andrew & Val
Jimmy & Anne
Peter & Hev
Davy & Anna + The kids
Slg
Darron
Dave & Jac
Mac
Audi & Phil
Wul
Blackers*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

25th good for us , put us down


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> 25th good for us , put us down


Great  did yellow get in touch with you mate about the switch bling ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 25th good for us , put us down
> ...


He did, you still haven't given me any photos or prices for them. Have you got any more shiny bits up there stocks are running low ?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm good for the 25th  Don't give away all your shiny bits Trev, remember I'm up for a full set.......don't gie them all to Andrew, he charges North East prices :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> I'm good for the 25th  Don't give away all your shiny bits Trev, remember I'm up for a full set.......don't gie them all to Andrew, he charges North East prices :lol: :lol:


I'm not the one giving it away but we are trying to forget about that lol


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm good for the 25th  Don't give away all your shiny bits Trev, remember I'm up for a full set.......don't gie them all to Andrew, he charges North East prices :lol: :lol:
> ...


I need to learn to keep my gob shut Andrew.....Oops


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

25th suits us - will probably have the pup in tow as well


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

phope said:


> 25th suits us - will probably have the pup in tow as well


First time I've heard you refer to Heather as that Peter


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

25th it is, roll on


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Is the 25th a sunday? i start on the 6 day a week 10 hour days sunday to friday in a weeks time


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Is the 25th a sunday? i start on the 6 day a week 10 hour days sunday to friday in a weeks time


 are you trying to avoid us Darron :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are we eating as well ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Are we eating as well ?


hope so  plenty of places around the bowling, will get a list of places and post them up later on


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Are we eating as well ?
> ...


Yum Yum :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

The exiles allowed?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

more than welcome


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> The exiles allowed?


hi mate hows things going  mind no practicing for this its just for fun :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> The exiles allowed?


Be great to see you again


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Aye what the hell ill be there, ill bring the new toy along so you can all see it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Aye what the hell ill be there, ill bring the new toy along so you can all see it


great news  how are you liking the new motor ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

love it. its got that start stop thingy that will take some getting used to but its a lot nippier than i expected and aint that much different from the TT


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> love it. its got that start stop thingy that will take some getting used to but its a lot nippier than i expected and aint that much different from the TT


fair pleased for you mate will have a butchers at it at the bowling


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Any idea what time this will be at? Wanna see if I can get a long lie or if I go to work in the morning lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Any idea what time this will be at? Wanna see if I can get a long lie or if I go to work in the morning lol


 what about 14:00 ish


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds good to us


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Good for us too


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You guys are so laid back  makes the job a pleasure to do :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Time is fine wi me Trev  , also +1, Anne's going to come along.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers Jimmy changed the list


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

i will be there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> i will be there


Good lad see you there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Frankie and Bennies or Pizza Hut for food then?
After last time it would be best to pre book

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

id say pizza hut since everytime ive been to a frankie and bennies there is some birthday party and they play that annoying song :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> id say pizza hut since everytime ive been to a frankie and bennies there is some birthday party and they play that annoying song :roll: :lol:


What song !!! Happy birthday to you :lol: :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:evil: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey peeps.how ya all doing?iv not really been on for a bit so missed this until daz mentioned it today.I'd love to join you but unfortunately I'm in Prague at the wknd  .will catch ye all at the next ane.cheers wul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Hey peeps.how ya all doing?iv not really been on for a bit so missed this until daz mentioned it today.I'd love to join you but unfortunately I'm in Prague at the wknd  .will catch ye all at the next ane.cheers wul


hi Wul hows things ? still working hard


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey peeps.how ya all doing?iv not really been on for a bit so missed this until daz mentioned it today.I'd love to join you but unfortunately I'm in Prague at the wknd  .will catch ye all at the next ane.cheers wul
> ...


Hey baby, you missing me?????? Works really busy the now mate.all the work that got put off kicked in bout a month ago so there ain't enuf hours in the day at the mo.will fire doon and see Ye when I get a chance.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


yes  foget what you look like (that cant be a bad thing ) glad your kept busy keeps you off the streets :lol: come down anytime ive not been oot for ages and i cant see that changing :roll: :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Found these in the garage earlier when tidying out

Rear brake pads for a Mk1 Quattro - Mintex MDB1377

Free to anyone next week - any takers?


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

would always b handy cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dont be surprised if its only an empty box :lol: :wink:


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

even still ill find a use lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ask him to fill it with cash and he can keep the pads :lol:


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

the way my bank balance is after the last couple months that sounds like a good idea lol :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> dont be surprised if its only an empty box :lol: :wink:


I might have been born a Fifer, but I'm no that cheap


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dont be surprised if its only an empty box :lol: :wink:
> ...


i am :lol: any spare parts for a mk2 :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Na


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Na


have you not got new brakes for the rs :?: cause i'll have your old ones :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

macd5 said:


> the way my bank balance is after the last couple months that sounds like a good idea lol :lol:


he's not up for it he's too tight :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Na
> ...


Miss Daisy drives it, so brakes will last for years


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


she only drives like that when your in it :wink: was thinking of changing her name to mrs stig :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Peter, Wish I had them pads when I nearly missed that layby just before Mallaig at easter :x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Peter, Wish I had them pads when I nearly missed that layby just before Mallaig at easter :x


 glad i was not in front of you then :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Thinkin back Trev, they wisnae that bad :!: The guy behind me's were smokin more than mine


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Thinkin back Trev, they wisnae that bad :!: The guy behind me's were smokin more than mine


 :lol: say no more


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You've missed SLG off the list :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> You've missed SLG off the list :roll:


 no ive not its on there :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

*Another Wedding on the forum comming up*
All ladys on here to order their new hats for the event 

*Darron & Zoe* congratulations to you both :-* all the best for the future
trev & evie


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Trev and Evie,

need to get together with all the tt mob to celebrate.

Much appreciated
Darron & Zoe


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Thanks Trev and Evie,
> 
> need to get together with all the tt mob to celebrate.
> 
> ...


 ive started you've missed the boat :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Rite ive managed to get the afternoon off work so ill be there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Rite ive managed to get the afternoon off work so ill be there


 good lad will the future Mrs DzTT be there


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

We hope to make it 

I need to go to Carlisle that weekend but hope to do that on Saturday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

would be good if you could make it james


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

unfortunately mrs dzTT wont be here, ive got her working to make some pennies for the wedding :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Start as you mean to go on


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> unfortunately mrs dzTT wont be here, ive got her working to make some pennies for the wedding :wink: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: for your sake I hope she has no access to the forum or you'll be in the divorce court before you get to the church :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guy's 
going up to D/line tonight to book the lanes for the bowling and see what's the best place to eat will let you know how i get on 

cheers trev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

where is this place ? is it the one you lot went to a year or two ago?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> where is this place ? is it the one you lot went to a year or two ago?


yip just off the m90


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

OK just got back from Dunfermline, the bowlings booked but or lanes are for 14:30 not 14:00 so that gives us a longer lie in :wink: 
as for something to eat we found Papa Joe's resturant at the top of the estate and they have plenty room for parking  
the menu is pretty good and kids eat for free so we are told, so Darron its only the bowling you've to pay for :lol: 
if you could let me know before tomorrow night i could book it and they will arrange some tables for us before we arrive

cheers trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be eating thanks for sorting it Trev

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers andrew  Peter  Jimmy 

*Papa Joe's Resturant*
*Booked for meal 
Andrew & Val
Trev & Evie
Peter & Hev
Jimmy & Anne
Phil & Audi*


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

we'll eat as well


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Us as well please Trev, thanks for organising it, sounds good


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Us as well please Trev, thanks for organising it, sounds good


no problem got me out of the house for a few hours, mind the times changed to 14:30


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Yip that's fine, take it were just meeting up there :?:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well i wish i was still in Scotland
your meets seem more fun
i need to get back there
Any jobs up there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Yip that's fine, take it were just meeting up there :?:


 i Think there is a few meeting at our house if you want to head over here first


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davyrest said:


> Well i wish i was still in Scotland
> your meets seem more fun
> i need to get back there
> Any jobs up there


 Hi Davy you'll get a job up here no problem would be good to meet up again


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Yip that's fine, take it were just meeting up there :?:
> ...


Thanks Trev, we'll see how the time goes. Might take a dirty rag over the TT first :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me trev, will give me plenty time to get back from work in the morning.

Dunno if il be in for the meal yet will need to see when the mrs is gonna be finishing work and if she needs a lift lol.

ill fire over to yours and roll in with you lot, ill stick to the end of the tts so i don't embarrass anyone :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> Sounds good to me trev, will give me plenty time to get back from work in the morning.
> 
> Dunno if il be in for the meal yet will need to see when the mrs is gonna be finishing work and if she needs a lift lol.
> 
> ill fire over to yours and roll in with you lot, ill stick to the end of the tts so i don't embarrass anyone :wink: :lol:


Your not sticking to my TTS lol


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me trev, will give me plenty time to get back from work in the morning.
> ...


  dont rub it in lol. i want another TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

give it a wee while and you'll be driving a mk2


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyf said:
> ...


 bet you've been out cleaning it all day today just to show us up :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

There's no point cleaning this time jimmy your not getting any awards this time :wink:

I'll get the saving fund for the new TT started lol.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Sounds good to me trev, will give me plenty time to get back from work in the morning.
> 
> Dunno if il be in for the meal yet will need to see when the mrs is gonna be finishing work and if she needs a lift lol.
> 
> ill fire over to yours and roll in with you lot, ill stick to the end of the tts so i don't embarrass anyone :wink: :lol:


Mmmmmm, don't know if I want you behind me Dazz :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> cheers andrew  Peter  Jimmy
> 
> *Papa Joe's Resturant*
> *Booked for meal
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me trev, will give me plenty time to get back from work in the morning.
> ...


 :lol: you guys giving Darron the cold shoulder :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

What time are we eating?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> What time are we eating?


 :lol: is Hev no feeding you mate i dont know how long the bowling will last :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

What time the mob meeting at yours Trev?

Jimmy is just worried my car will be shinier than his


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> What time the mob meeting at yours Trev?
> 
> Jimmy is just worried my car will be shinier than his


just when your ready mate Andy wants his car wash before we head up so i think he will be here about 13:30 or abouts am going to asda tonight to get some brillo pads and wet and dry :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha I never knew a car wash was an option :wink:

I'll be over about quarter to 2 then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> Haha I never knew a car wash was an option :wink:
> 
> I'll be over about quarter to 2 then


I always like to have a clean car for these international events :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

since it was your birthday Andrew its only half price :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> since it was your birthday Andrew its only half price :wink:


Andrew must be aulder than us now Trev :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > since it was your birthday Andrew its only half price :wink:
> ...


 I by a good few years must be the young thing he's married to thats keeping him with his youthful looks


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for organising another good event Trev. We all enjoyed the day, pity we had to leave straight after the bowling but had to get shopping and packed for going away tomorrow morning.

Great to meet everyone again and some new people, not forgetting Orla.

Cheers


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cheers for a good day out


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Everyone get home ok ? Cheers to everyone for coming was great to see you all in one place this time :lol: 
i had a good time and plenty of laughs and to Orla hope you dont get a full set of teeth for a few years yet :roll: and i think she got it the wrong way round it should of been myself that let out a yelp when you bit me not you :lol: no hard feelings Orla will show you how sharp my teeth are when your mum & dad's not looking :wink: 
cheers again to everyone for making it a fun afternoon meeting


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

We've asked the vet about the bite Trev and she says that Orla should be fine, but she'll get a rabies jab just in case ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We arrived home just after ten , awful drives home with rain and traffic :x Had a great day though, great tosee some of the old (you know what I mean really) faces :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> We've asked the vet about the bite Trev and she says that Orla should be fine, but she'll get a rabies jab just in case ;-)


 :lol: thats good news then


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We arrived home just after ten , awful drives home with rain and traffic :x Had a great day though, great tosee some of the old (you know what I mean really) faces :wink:


 was on the phone to jacinabox this morning he's going to p/m you old yin :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Another good meet trev, shame i couldnt hang around for dinner.

I see from the pictures more precise parking of the TTs :roll:

Ill see everyone at the next one,

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Another good meet trev, shame i couldnt hang around for dinner.
> 
> I see from the pictures more precise parking of the TTs :roll:
> 
> ...


cheers Darron your cars looking good mate hope to see you and Zoe up at Dunkeld


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

only if you will get the green tights out for it trev :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> only if you will get the green tights out for it trev :wink: :lol: :lol:


  your to young to see me in green tights kid maybe when your a wee bit older :lol:


----------

